# Does any one remember earthbound anymore?



## MSaki (Jul 6, 2011)

iv been looking around lately and i was surprised to see that Nintendo never added Earthbound to wii shop not even nes one.....

i know there's a wad but i was wondering if anyone new why?


lol playing earthbound on my xbox 1 with piracy protection enabled lots of enemies and bosses are harder but its more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






(yes i have the original snes cart btw)


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

!!!!!!!!






 OF COURSE!

Earthbound is one of my FAVORITE GAMES ever, good sir. There are MANY, MANY people who want the MOTHER trilogy on VC... but Nintendo refuses to deliver. There are several reason people say as to why... some say the game is "too infringing on copyrights", with many references and things that could POSSIBLY land Nintendo in some hot water. But those are just rumours...

There was an ESRB rating sometime in the recent past for the Wii. it got the community all hyped up... and nothing came of it. After several petitions, thousands of signatures, nothing we have done has swayed Nintendo into considering it...

Earthbound was such a sleeper hit, the sales were mediocre for the time it came out. It wasn't until Nintendo was already butthurt that people noticed the game (a few years later when Ness appeared in SSB).

I agree, man. They SHOULD release it on VC, or in SOME form, somehow. Earthbound Zero/MOTHER and MOTHER 3 BEG TO BE RELEASED too. Mato has even offered his translation to Nintendo free of charge. They just... won't. They Troll Earthbound fans for everything they have.


See the following:

http://starmen.net/ebvc/
http://earthboundcentral.com/2008/12/earth...irtual-console/

There was a page on EBC full of listing things in the game... can't seem to find it.

EDIT: FOUND IT!

http://earthboundcentral.com/2009/02/earth...d-legal-issues/

It literally lists JUST DOZENS of reason why we most likely won't see a release on VC...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Trust me, no one's forgotten about Earthbound.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

i just installed a emu on wii for gba and sens but i dont know which version to play :s , any help ?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> i just installed a emu on wii for gba and sens but i dont know which version to play :s , any help ?


The GBA one isn't translated yet, so go SNES.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wasnt aware of that thnx
also we can just hope about a new mother game


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

Masterspongebob: I know. I will always hope for the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you wanna play them, play EB on SNES emu, and play MOTHER 1 and 3 on the GBA emu. Mato's translation patch for MOTHER is WAAAAAAY better than the EB0 for NES.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!  And it needs to be translated officially and shipped overseas, too.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WORLD.WIDE.MOTHER.TRILOGY.

THAT is my one true dream.. if it happens, I can die a happy man.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from what iv read from your link there is a certain company that offered Nintendo a free of charge translation but Nintendo refused !
the translation and the shipping will not be a problem as from what iv heard its a great game with a great fun base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but the true problem will be make a mother game great as the originals one and avoiding law suits without changing the identity of the game


----------



## m3rox (Jul 6, 2011)

Terrible game.  Tried it recently.  Don't know why it's popular.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Terrible game.  Tried it recently.  Don't know why it's popular.



Huh. You've come out from under your bridge to troll ANOTHER Earthbound thread, have you? I believe you're the one who broke my heart with my first EB review. >=(

Nope, that was dib. my bad.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that i watch closely your avatar isnt that a char of the mother game
also how the heck you edit your post without the notification under the post itself ?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.Yeah, it's a Ghost of Starman (with Kamina Glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
2. Magical pseudo-staff powers.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Kamina


Kanedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
Oh wait, wrong anime.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2011)

eathbound is beyond my time but i asked my dad and he said he could remember coming home from work tired but still playing that game


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

Wllmrly said:
			
		

> eathbound is beyond my time but i asked my dad and he said he could remember coming home from work tired but still playing that game



Just because it's "before your time" doesn't mean you shouldn't try it still.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Wllmrly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I found out about retro games.

Oh how I love them


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 6, 2011)

i'm working on making a EarthBound Zero Reproduction cart for my self, gonna order the chips pre burned and a label next month from here.
already gutted and desoldered the chips from a copy of "Where in Time is Carmen Sandiego" said to be a compatible donor cart on  NES Reproductions and i just had to battery back the WRAM chip with a diode (effectively turning it into SRAM) here is a picture,




i had to run a wire where i broke a solder joint but no biggie.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> i'm working on making a EarthBound Zero Reproduction cart for my self, gonna order the chips pre burned and a label next month from here.
> already gutted and desoldered the chips from a copy of "Where in Time is Carmen Sandiego" said to be a compatible donor cart on  NES Reproductions and i just had to battery back the WRAM chip with a diode (effectively turning it into SRAM) here is a picture,
> 
> 
> ...



That's sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would LOVE to see your custom label, if you make one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually bought my EB0 from there, by the way. they do a bang up job for repros.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> wolffangalchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i'm looking for a decent NES lable template  right this moment, i'm gonna see what i can throw together in Gimp and if it displeases me i'll just use their label they have.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does any one remember earthbound anymore?


I think a better question would be "Does anyone *not *remember Eathbound?"
Because oh man oh god oh man. That game was and still is bloody brilliant!


----------



## m3rox (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?  I'm not trolling at all.  Just giving my honest opinion.  The game sucks balls.  

And what other thread?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/t283734-earthbound-review

My first, noobish test review. It sucked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had you confused with dib, as I said. >_>

Out of curiosity, what is it about Earthbound that you did not like?


----------



## Sop (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, Earthbound is a pretty nice SNES game.


----------



## MSaki (Jul 6, 2011)

i have earth bound 0 nes rep cart i know its fake but it is fun and works.  i like in the begining when the house is all mest up (poltergeist) XD



earthbound for snes was strange when pokey became your enemy in the town of the saturns...

beat game 6 times plus.

also i have the translation files for mother 1+2 and mother 3 for gba.

its awesome to know im not the only fan!



always been looking for some scraps of the mother N64 project only found demo beta scraps that were just txt from characters.


and making a nes earthbound flash cart i thought that but then i thought i could just make a flash cart.

nes one has piracy protection to when you go to the right of the town the game will lock up scariest part is i found if you make a nes rep without it disabled there's no freaken doors in the house at the start so your stuck.....

any one who likes Earth bound /Mother series or Sin and punishment ect  i will treat as personal friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

i even have the original snes box in mint on my shelf as i put it in a plastic collectors containment along with earthbound 0 mother 1

at the end when fighting giygas i used a cheat to stop the address check but i allowed it to force the anti piracy level 1 check aka more enemies for the pain of battles but i did level up faster!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 6, 2011)

Never got the time to give it a chance...
anyway... there is a big cult following this saga. You can learn the whole history in this retrospective...
[youtube]zvyb_oNybOI[/youtube][youtube]nHKnwAihIro[/youtube][youtube]Enx7nXRHcJw[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2011)

MSaki, you're not supposed to spoil the game for those that didn't play it yet.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> MSaki, you're not supposed to spoil the game for those that didn't play it yet.








 OH NO! Get rid of those spoilers! Puweese? =3


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Never got the time to give it a chance...
> anyway... there is a big cult following this saga. You can learn the whole history in this retrospective...
> -snip-


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I was going to link to that...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hell yeah I do!

I loved Earthbound, quirky, but lovable in every way shape and form.

New Age Retro Hippie, Orange Boy, all that.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2011)

Why Earthbound isn't on Virtual Console.

There reason to why they have never released Mother 1+2 or Mother 3 for GBA or even DS is because Nintendo hates people are aren't Japanese.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Why Earthbound isn't on Virtual Console.
> 
> There reason to why they have never released Mother 1+2 or Mother 3 for GBA or even DS is because Nintendo hates people are aren't Japanese.



We have the Mother 3 Translation Team, who IMHO did a much better job than Nintendo could ever begin to dream of.

Mother 1 and 2 wise, yeah I feel your pain. I feel it's better to play them through an emulator on a computer though, but that's just me.

EDIT: Oh, I see...it's about the goddot daymn Copyright again. Heh, just another reason for me to spite the copyright system for all it's worth.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> We have the Mother 3 Translation Team, who IMHO did a much better job than Nintendo could ever begin to dream of.



You cannot say Mato translated it better than Nintendo would ever had without having anything to compare it to.


----------



## MSaki (Jul 7, 2011)

lol if you havnt played it yet then why would you be reading this topic? XD

i got mother 1+2 and a gameboy micro off ebay iv beaten mother 1 but im half way through mother 2 on the gba at least.

i beat mother 3 (2 years ago)

i don't need a translation iv played mother 1 and 2 so much i memorized everything (can understand small parts of jap to)

(could you imagine if they remade it for 3ds mother 1-2 and 3?)

well now im just going on so enjoy topic stretch it as much as you want.....


----------



## machomuu (Jul 7, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> lol if you havnt played it yet then why would you be reading this topic? XD
> Because.
> 
> I haven't beaten any of the Mother games, but I've played all of them to a certain extent and am reading this.
> ...


We have the original Mother that was officially translated and unreleased.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 7, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> lol if you havnt played it yet then why would you be reading this topic? XD
> 
> i got mother 1+2 and a gameboy micro off ebay iv beaten mother 1 but im half way through mother 2 on the gba at least.
> 
> ...



Some people might come in here curious about the series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And we don't wanna ruin it for them. It's just courtesy to spoiler tag your posts.


----------



## MSaki (Jul 7, 2011)

whatever....the matter....

the earthbound/mother series is great!

only 2 other games top that on my list.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course! I still remember Earthbound, y'know?


----------



## wasim (Jul 9, 2011)

Still playing it using SNEmulDS


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 9, 2011)

What's Earthbound? I was too busy playing Mother 2 as a kid to find out about other games. Oh, c'mon. Ness and Paula? Totally worth not learning about other games for.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Still playing it using SNEmulDS


This is CATSFC town!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to have to go ahead and disagree with m3rox and say earthbound is pure awesomeness! Just because all you like to do is sit around playing "modern welfare"(yes that is a pun) or grinding to get to level 70 in WoW doesn't mean Earthbound isn't a great game. Earthbound has got more heart and an infinitely more interesting story than 95% of the games that come out now. If you don't like it that's your own opinion but please keep your negative theories to yourself and grow up.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 9, 2011)

figured i should post my label for my EarthBound Zero cart i'm working on, not finished still looking for some decent EB art for it and there is still some touch up work to do but so far i'm happy with it.




OVER 9000! hours in paint!
well ok, not really lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

>


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 9, 2011)

No... what is Earthbound? :trollface:


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 9, 2011)

I *extremely* love the Mother series.

I'm currently playing through all three games right now but mostly Mother 3 (which is like, extremely sad for an RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> No... what is Earthbound? :trollface:


RAWR!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

alright i made 2 lables not sure which i'll use yet, i like both.
first one




second one




EDIT: updated them to the finalized versions


----------



## MSaki (Jul 11, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> alright i made 2 lables not sure which i'll use yet, i like both.
> first one
> 
> 
> ...




wow nice your last one was close to mine except mine used red letters
and had no picture


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 11, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> wow nice your last one was close to mine except mine used red letters
> and had no picture


yeah still not sure which label to use, if only i had another compatible nes game to gut i'd use them both.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MSaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAGSFC is better for playing Earthbound.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSaki (Jul 29, 2011)

hehe lol


----------



## SimianSegue (Jul 30, 2011)

HOLY GOD!!! I am a HUGE Earthbound fan. Mother 3 is my favorite game of all time! 3rd for Earthbound and 5th for Earthbound Zero. Holy crap, I do miss this game. I gotta go play!


----------



## MSaki (Aug 9, 2011)

mother 3 = awsome ness to bad my gba is all messed up ie the dpad up wont respond...


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 22, 2011)

just a little update on my Repro cart, my Earthbound Zero burned Eprom chips and label from game reproductions shipped today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll post pics of the package when it gets here, and of course as well as the finished cart when it's done!
UPDATE: arrived today 08/25/11 Label and CHR and PRG chips here's a set of pics.
Ignore the Double Player it's just there to cover up names and addresses.




The lable came out better than i'd hoped(ghosting effect from the camera) but i'll wait to put it on last after all the soldering work is done.




hopefully the soldering goes well and i don't make any mistakes, gonna wait a bit to calm down maybe catch a shower and post some finished product pics once it's all tested playable and hopefully saving will work too.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 25, 2011)

the dirty deed is done, after a little scare of it not going past the Earthbound screen and the removal of a diode going to the s-ram battery the game works 100%!
images of the chips soldered in and the completed cart, as well as a short video of it loading up on my nes tv.


















if anyone else is interested in doing this i might try and write up a easy to follow short tutorial.
also sorry for the double post wanted to bump the thread so everyone would see it.


----------



## MSaki (Aug 30, 2011)

for 1 nice job for 2 doesnt even look like you did much thats great work aka looks like official cart almost and do you have any pinout info you can share for me?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 31, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> for 1 nice job for 2 doesnt even look like you did much thats great work aka looks like official cart almost and do you have any pinout info you can share for me?


threw this together in about 30 mins, for anyone who is curious into a bit of detail how it is done.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 31, 2011)

I FUCKING LOVE EARTHBOUND!

Mother 3 is the only game I've cried at the end. ;_;

EarthBound and Boktai are two of the greatest game series that need more publicity. But the fans are rare, and therefore much more awesome.


----------

